# 1st Client I don't know, safety advice!



## MalsView87 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've had my business for a year now and, so far, have only shot people I know or mutual acquaintances. Today I was contacted by my 1st potential client that I have no connections with. She texted me and asked about my business and if I was available for her event. We discussed it via text and she seemed to know exactly what she wanted but she would not tell me the location of her event and was VERY hesitant to give me her email address. She finally did so I could send her my rates and information but the email address was a very generic gmail address. I have yet to receive a response but now that the initial excitement of a new client has worn off, I feel like I'm seeing some red flags. 

I'm an individual business owner; sole proprietor, female, no partner and VERY new to the business stuff. I'm at a loss as to what to do about this. I don't know if I'm just being paranoid or if their are some real concerns to be had. I gave her my availability but there have been no bookings so I'm not obligated to this yet. I could really use some advice from those who have the experience. Thank you!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2015)

My advice, follow your got instincts,there usually seldom wrong.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)

Agree ^^  This definitely sounds a little suspect, and you're wise to be cautious.  It certainly doesn't mean that there is a problem, but it doesn't hurt be alert.  If he/she/they want you to pay for ANYTHING, you can be guarenteed it's a scam.  Send her an e-mail and let him/her/them know that a pre-shoot consult is a requirement, and suggest you meet at a local coffee-shop/restaurant/etc to discuss the client's exact needs.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2015)

This sounds sketchy on several counts. Definitely do a pre-shoot meet...and before you do, get her real name, and verify her identity in some way. How did she get in contact with you? Is she a friend of a friend, or of a former customer of yours? We do not have some important background information on this person, like as I mentioned how she has found you/her connection with you and your business/other associates, etc.. Of course, she might just be cautious for her own reasons, but at the same time, this has a couple sketchy aspects to it...


----------



## CCericola (Apr 20, 2015)

Was it texted because she is "hearing impaired"? And did she ask if you take credit cards? If so its a credit card scam going around. go ahead and delete her.


----------



## MalsView87 (Apr 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> This sounds sketchy on several counts. Definitely do a pre-shoot meet...and before you do, get her real name, and verify her identity in some way. How did she get in contact with you? Is she a friend of a friend, or of a former customer of yours? We do not have some important background information on this person, like as I mentioned how she has found you/her connection with you and your business/other associates, etc.. Of course, she might just be cautious for her own reasons, but at the same time, this has a couple sketchy aspects to it...



She just said she found me on the internet. At first, I got the impression that she was just cautious about giving out her information but once the excitement wore off I started sensing some red flags.


----------



## MalsView87 (Apr 20, 2015)

CCericola said:


> Was it texted because she is "hearing impaired"? And did she ask if you take credit cards? If so its a credit card scam going around. go ahead and delete her.



Yes she did... darn. I just emailed her my rate information, no further contact after that. I'll just be done with it now. Thank you all!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm in a different retail business (contracting), but when I get a call or e-mail, I take down the following information for "file opening":  Name, Address, phone number at home, cell number, work number.  I ask them which web site or reference they used to find me.  I also ask them what they are looking for, and when would be a convenient time to meet.  Usually, I will also ask for their e-mail address so that I can send them preliminary information on whatever they say they are looking for.  Anyone who does not give me the above information, doesn't get any information from me.  Following the call I will usually look up the address, phone number, and name (google or other search engine) and see if what I got from them corresponds to what I find.  If it doesn't jibe, I call them back and ask them to reconfirm what they told me.  "Usually" this shakes off the scammers and people with somewhat dubious intentions.


----------



## MalsView87 (Apr 20, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I'm in a different retail business (contracting), but when I get a call or e-mail, I take down the following information for "file opening":  Name, Address, phone number at home, cell number, work number.  I ask them which web site or reference they used to find me.  I also ask them what they are looking for, and when would be a convenient time to meet.  Usually, I will also ask for their e-mail address so that I can send them preliminary information on whatever they say they are looking for.  Anyone who does not give me the above information, doesn't get any information from me.  Following the call I will usually look up the address, phone number, and name (google or other search engine) and see if what I got from them corresponds to what I find.  If it doesn't jibe, I call them back and ask them to reconfirm what they told me.  "Usually" this shakes off the scammers and people with somewhat dubious intentions.



Thank you so much. That helps a lot. This is definitely been a learning experience I'm glad I went through and I'm really glad it didn't get out of hand. I'll know better what to ask for with my next new client.


----------



## deeky (Apr 26, 2015)

May not always be quite so sinister.  Could just be another photographer fishing their competition.  Or another new competitor doing some research to know where they can be to undercut you as they get started....


----------



## gsgary (Apr 27, 2015)

MalsView87 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds sketchy on several counts. Definitely do a pre-shoot meet...and before you do, get her real name, and verify her identity in some way. How did she get in contact with you? Is she a friend of a friend, or of a former customer of yours? We do not have some important background information on this person, like as I mentioned how she has found you/her connection with you and your business/other associates, etc.. Of course, she might just be cautious for her own reasons, but at the same time, this has a couple sketchy aspects to it...
> ...


She is competition she now has your rates, I bet she is a weekend warrior


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2015)

You don't/didn't have a client. You have/had a prospect.

Like gary says, she could be a competitor.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 27, 2015)

Maybe you need to think about how and where you're placing your information and promoting yourself. If you didn't hear back then it seems she may have been either a prospective client who was just shopping around or another photographer (but if need be as a precaution delete/block her information or access).

You can get info. on photography as a business from organizations like American Society of Media Photographers or PPA.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe you need to think about how and where you're placing your information and promoting yourself. If you didn't hear back then it seems she may have been either a prospective client who was just shopping around or another photographer (but if need be as a precaution delete/block her information or access).
> 
> You can get info. on photography as a business from organizations like American Society of Media Photographers or PPA.


You mean I should stop posting my fliers down at the local laundromat?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 27, 2015)

lol I don't know, that might work!

I was thinking more along the lines of learning marketing techniques.


----------

